# Traveling with my hedgie



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

I havent gotten my hedgie yet. Still waiting for her to be born. We are naming her Chloe. My question is, would it be ok to put her in a small pet carrier when traveling. I know she will be with me a lot when I go places. I know this sounds weird, but I even have a diaper bag for my pets. I have a first aid kit, wipes, food container and stuff like that. Is there any thing else that I may need when she and my dog are with me. I am big on safety and making sure everything is secure.


----------



## Kaboodle (Aug 12, 2011)

You want a hard sided cat or dog carrier that can be strapped in with a seatbelt. It's also good to put live animal and "This Way Up" stickers and a sheet taped to the cage (either laminated or covered in clear tape) abou what the animal is, what they eat, temperature they need, age, your vet, when they last ate, etc.). Put food and water bowls in the cage, but don't fill them unless its a really long drive. But don't fill the water bowl up to much just a tiny bit so it doesn't spill. Put velco on the bottoms of the dishes and bottom of the cage to hold the dishes in place. Peal and Stick Velcro works great. This way if you are in a car accident you pet can be fed and watered. It's best to leave food in a baggy in the top storage compartment of the cage (if it has one) so it can be easily found. Other things you'd want to take would be a few bottle of your home water, plenty of hand warmers, fleece from your hedgehogs cage so it smells like home, igloo, wheel if you'll be gone a long time so she can use it at night, plenty of food, paper towel.

My brothers a paramedic/first responder.

There's no guarantee that you'll be getting a girl... Because the babies aren't born yet and they could all be boys.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

If you search up "travel" or something along the lines of that in the forum search box, you will find many threads made on this topic.

That being said, most people here recommend the hard sided standard dog/cat carrier for traveling with your hogs. It gives enough room for the hedgie to be comfortable, and allows for the hedgie to see where he is, which helps with motion sickness.

Depending on your hog, he will or will not do well with lots of travel. For example, Kashi gets extremely carsick, even when we're doing short trips to the park, etc. while others have no carsickness whatsoever, even when traveling long distances.

So I hope that answers some of your questions


----------

